

Steve Jobs demos Apple Macintosh, 1984 (25 years ago today) [video] - staunch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0FtgZNOD44

======
gravitycop
TC link already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=448348>

